# Karma Points



## Jeff Boler (Mar 7, 2006)

This seems to me to be a somewhat unfair practice.  I would think that those who request to have their Karma points taken off, should not have the ability to place votes on the Karma points of others.  There are a couple of people on the forums who love criticizing, but are not willing to listen to criticism themselves.

I know this is kind of nit-picky, but fair is fair.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 7, 2006)

Ignore them, their comments don't change your reputation score in the least.  When you turn off your rep, you lose the ability to give or subtract points.

If you want to not see their comments at all, use the forum software to ignore them.  You can do this by editing your Ignore List in the user CP or directly from their profile.

Personally, I just ignore them mentally as I still find the odd diamond in the rough, so I'd like the option to read everybody's posts without the extra click.


----------



## Jeff Boler (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, I rarely pay attention to my "critics."  However, it does allow them to feel like the "Almight Wizard of Oz."  It just seems to me that if you want to be critical....you should accept criticism.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 7, 2006)

You can still use the reputation function on there posts, you can still aprove / dissaprove, you can still leave comments.

All that changes is the little green (or red) dots don't show up.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2006)

I am assuming those are the things that appear in the top right hand corner, I pay no attention to them, as a matter of fact if I could get that belt thingy turned off that would be fine too.


----------



## michaeledward (Mar 7, 2006)

Guys ... look under User CP 

You can disable your own reputation, you don't need to ask anyone to do it. 

I bet you can also turn off the belt thingy.


P.S. ... Look Ma, No belt ... 
Oh, and rest assured, even though my rep icon is disabled, rep points are still displayed to me under my control panel.


----------



## Dronak (Mar 7, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, you have to be a supporting member to turn off reputation/karma points.  People who aren't, like me and the original poster, will always have their points displayed.

As for the belt, I thought you could turn it off or at least change it to some custom title.  I can't seem to find that option in the User CP though.  It could also be supporting members only, but I don't know for sure.  Oh, the belt is related to your post count, so it's basically just for fun.  You can set an art and ranking in your profile which will have your real life information.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Guys ... look under User CP
> 
> You can disable your own reputation, you don't need to ask anyone to do it.
> 
> ...


 
I looked and I can't find any way to do this, but like Dronak I am not a supporting member so that may be the reason.

And are you making fun of my use of the word "thingy"?


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 7, 2006)

To turn off "belt thingy" - User CP -> Edit Profile -> look under "optional information", "custom user title".  Type in a message or whatever, and be sure to hit "save changes" at the bottom.

That should do it.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 7, 2006)

Dronak said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, you have to be a supporting member to turn off reputation/karma points.


That is correct.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> To turn off "belt thingy" - User CP -> Edit Profile -> look under "optional information", "custom user title". Type in a message or whatever, and be sure to hit "save changes" at the bottom.
> 
> That should do it.


 
Nope, can't find it.

And since I can't believe I actually typed "belt thingy" it is nice to see that I am being properly chastised for it.

Could this also be a supporting member only option?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 7, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Nope, can't find it.
> 
> And since I can't believe I actually typed "belt thingy" it is nice to see that I am being properly chastised for it.
> 
> Could this also be a supporting member only option?



I don't think so ... It's "Custom User Title" you want to look for on your Profile.

So:

1. Go to User CP
2. Click on Edit Profile
3. Scroll down to the "Optional Information" block
4. The first option to change is the "Custom User Title" - in the empty box under "Custom User Title" type your desired ... "thingy"
5. Scroll down to the bottom of the options
6. Click on "Save Changes"

There's your thingy.  

If it doesn't work for you, then, yes, it's a supporting member feature only.

Good luck, Jim.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 7, 2006)

Im thinking that is a supporting member option


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I don't think so ... It's "Custom User Title" you want to look for on your Profile.
> 
> So:
> 
> ...


 
Nope no Custom User Title, just Date of Birth thingy, Home page URL thingy and Instant messaging thingy. It must be a Supporting user.....well you know.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Im thinking that is a supporting member option


 
I think so too because I was not able to change mine until I became a supporting member, which is fine because it's only fifteen dollars a year to support this great site and there are a lot more features available for those who do so.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2006)

Jeff Boler said:
			
		

> This seems to me to be a somewhat unfair practice. I would think that those who request to have their Karma points taken off, should not have the ability to place votes on the Karma points of others. There are a couple of people on the forums who love criticizing, but are not willing to listen to criticism themselves.


 
I think the first order of business would be to first make sure you are not one of them.

Since, by your profile, you have some serious MA experience, why not post in the MA forums more often, and less in the Study? You will probably find your rep. increases. Just a personal suggesion, take it or leave it.

If you feel that you have been unfairly dinged, you have the option of contacting a Moderator or Administrator (including assistant admin's). BTW, Mentors are _not_ moderators or admins.


----------



## michaeledward (Mar 7, 2006)

I've been a supporting member for so long, I kinda forgot that not everyone is ... sorry, if I implied something which is obvious to me, is not obvious to others. 

And, I believe 'thingy' is a completely appropriate pronoun. Wouldn't make fun of anyone for using it, provided there is an appropriate anticedent; verbose or implied.


----------



## Jeff Boler (Mar 8, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I think the first order of business would be to first make sure you are not one of them.
> 
> Since, by your profile, you have some serious MA experience, why not post in the MA forums more often, and less in the Study? You will probably find your rep. increases. Just a personal suggesion, take it or leave it.
> 
> If you feel that you have been unfairly dinged, you have the option of contacting a Moderator or Administrator (including assistant admin's). BTW, Mentors are _not_ moderators or admins.


 
I'm very careful what I post concerning martial arts, due to issues I have had in the past.  (Do a search on my name, and click the links with "Juko Kai" listed.  You will see what I am talking about.)  I throw my opinion in, but only when appropriate.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2006)

The points are supposed to be there for fun. If you feel that someone has crossed the line in their comments, let us know and we can look into it and take various actions.

Disabling them does require you to have a supporting membership, as does customizing your "User Title" display. If you just want it removed, shoot me a PM and I'll take care of it when I have a moment.


----------

